# Admin: Can I 'have' an inactive account on FA?



## Sigma (Aug 15, 2010)

I while ago I saw someone have their account on FA merged with another persons inactive account so I posted a thread asking if  giving an account was possible and apperantly it is so I was wondering if an admin could give me the account called Sigma.

From what I can see the account is inactive because it was made in 2006 and has no information other than the artist info being 'gone'.
If it is possible could you pm me asking for what details are needed and if it isn't possible could my future account (when registration is back up) be merged with that account?

Thanks


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Aug 15, 2010)

PM an admin.


----------



## Sigma (Aug 15, 2010)

who and which though, I was told  to pm one but which one?


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Aug 15, 2010)

Dragoneer, or any of the FA staff.


----------



## Tally (Aug 16, 2010)

Wouldn't that be unfair if the original owner decided to come back?


----------



## Candy (Aug 16, 2010)

Tally said:


> Wouldn't that be unfair if the original owner decided to come back?


After four years?

And I got the name Candy, which was an abandoned account from three years ago.


----------



## Tally (Aug 16, 2010)

Candy said:


> After four years?
> 
> And I got the name Candy, which was an abandoned account from three years ago.


 
I've seen people return to video games after three to four years of not playing.


----------



## Willow (Aug 16, 2010)

Tally said:


> Wouldn't that be unfair if the original owner decided to come back?


If the account is inactive then yea, they can do that. 

I believe that's how Ratte got her new account on FA. They can merge and give you accounts if they've gone without any activity for long periods of time.


----------



## Candy (Aug 16, 2010)

Tally said:


> I've seen people return to video games after three to four years of not playing.


Luckily for them, they can do that without getting the games taken away.

Honestly, I doubt someone would care. Or even remember their password.


----------



## yak (Aug 16, 2010)

No, accounts can not be merged. 
We can however give access to the account to anyone at request if the account shows no signs of activity for over a year. But that's just that, no merging or transferring of watches, comments, etc is done.


----------



## Willow (Aug 16, 2010)

yak said:


> No, accounts can not be merged.
> We can however give access to the account to anyone at request if the account shows no signs of activity for over a year. But that's just that, no merging or transferring of watches, comments, etc is done.


 Yea, but forum accounts can be merged can't they?


----------



## Sigma (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, could I have access to it?
I'll admit its primarily because I want an account called sigma.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Aug 17, 2010)

Tally said:
			
		

> Wouldn't that be unfair if the original owner decided to come back?



If they haven't posted anything then they aren't losing anything. If it was made in 2006 but had a couple of pictures posted in it then I doubt it would be given away.


----------



## Zerksis (Aug 17, 2010)

They will, you just have to ask. Just do your research first before you ask. If the account is over a year old, was never used once, what's the harm? It'll probably never be used, at least if it's given to someone who will use it then the account can contribute something to the site instead of just waste space.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 17, 2010)

The admins are able to see when the user has last logged in. As yak said, if an account has been logged into for the past year, it counts as being active despite the account not having favs or submissions. They could just be using it to access the adult content on FA.


----------

